# Double desktop icons when downloading antivirus defs



## debodun (Feb 28, 2022)

The last few days, when I download the MSE updates to install, two icons for it appear on the desktop (see attached screenshot). The one on the left doesn't function. Now why, suddenly, am I getting dupe icons? Is there a way to get back to one?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> The last few days, when I download the MSE updates to install, two icons for it appear on the desktop (see attached screenshot). The one on the left doesn't function. Now why, suddenly, am I getting dupe icons? Is there a way to get back to one?
> 
> View attachment 210855


@debodun 

Have you tried a right-click/delete?


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2022)

Delete what?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> Delete what?


The extra icon on your desktop.


----------



## Devi (Feb 28, 2022)

I would take a look at the title of the second one — mpam-fe(...

Does it say "copy" on it? Does it lead to the same program file?


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2022)

There's a 1 in parenthesis - like that's the copy, but that is also the one that is active. When I click on the left one, it doesn't download. There's a pop-up message, but I don't remember now what it says.


----------



## oldpop (Feb 28, 2022)

Most times when I do a Windows update it  causes some type of issue. I am in the process of transitioning to to Linux. It could be a number of things. I would try Googling "double icons on desktop" and read through the solutions. Sometimes rebooting the computer will take care of things.


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2022)

oldpop said:


> Most times when I do a Windows update it  causes some type of issue. I am in the process of transitioning to to Linux. It could be a number of things. I would try Googling "double icons on desktop" and read through the solutions. Sometimes rebooting the computer will take care of things.


I did look, nothing very helpful. Rebooting doesn't help. I even posted it on GeeksToGo and no one had any answers.


----------



## oldpop (Feb 28, 2022)

Open a folder (any folder) and at the top of the page click View. Once you are in View look at the top far right of the Ribbon for the Hidden Files button . If checked uncheck it.


----------



## Devi (Feb 28, 2022)

Huh. We've been running Windows forever (Windows 10 since ... 2017?) and rarely have problems. Actually, I don't remember any problems.

Deb, you probably know this, but "reboot" means to turn *off* the computer, and then turn it on (as opposed to restarting it).


----------



## oldpop (Feb 28, 2022)

Devi said:


> Huh. We've been running Windows forever (Windows 10 since ... 2017?) and rarely have problems. Actually, I don't remember any problems.


Some do and some do not. I am happy that you do not. When I have an issue and google the solution there are usually many people who have had the same type of issue.


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2022)

Devi said:


> Huh. We've been running Windows forever (Windows 10 since ... 2017?) and rarely have problems. Actually, I don't remember any problems.
> 
> Deb, you probably know this, but "reboot" means to turn *off* the computer, and then turn it on (as opposed to restarting it).


I power it down every day when I'm done with it.


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2022)

oldpop said:


> Open a folder (any folder) and at the top of the page click View. Once you are in View look at the top far right of the Ribbon for the Hidden Files button . If checked uncheck it.


I don't see anything that says "Hidden Files". This is what I see when I click on "View":


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2022)

I did look at this. Is that what you meant?


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2022)

I know I can update defs by opening the MSE icon and clicking the "update' tab, but for some reason it takes forever - that why I started downloading and installing from the Web page.


----------



## oldpop (Feb 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> I did look at this. Is that what you meant?
> 
> View attachment 210885


That will work too. It looks as if "Don't show hidden files,folders or drives" is checked so that is not your issue.


----------

